# Videobearbeitung/´Hi8



## arka (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Habe ein riesen Problem!
Habe von einem Freund eine alte Hi8 Kamera mit einem Film bekommen, mit der Bitte diesen auf eine DVD zu brennen.
Da ich selbst nur mit einer DigiKam die Filme aufnehme, weiß ich nicht wie ich die mit der alten Hi8 Kamera machen soll.
Ich habe die Kamera an meinem Computer über einen S-Video Kaber verbunden.
Leider reagiert der PC nicht wenn ich die Kamera einschalte.

Bitte dringend um Info was ich falsch mache und eventuell benötige.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß 
Arka


----------



## goela (6. Dezember 2004)

Als erstes solltes Du klären, ob der SVHS Stecker ein Eingang ist! Wenn nicht, dann kannst Du fallst Deine Digikamera einen Video-In Eingang hat die Kassetten erst mal auf deine Digicam überspielen und dann von dort aus per Firewire (nehme an Du hast sowas) in den Rechner einspielen.
Ist zwar etwas umständlich so, aber erspart Dir das lange herumprobieren.


----------



## arka (6. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Auf den Steckern des S-Video Kabels sind jeweils zwei Pfeile gezeichnet.

Wenn es um die DigiCam geht, habe ich einen AV - Anschluß, S-Video und EDIT.

Wie soll ich die VHSCam an die Digitale anschließen um den Film zuüberspielen.

Sorry, aber dies ist Neuland für mich und ich bin für jede Hilfe echt dankbar!

Gruß
arka


----------



## goela (6. Dezember 2004)

Am besten mit den SVHS Kabel oder via Video-Composite. Ton muss Du allerdings ebenfalls rüberziehen. Meistens haben die Kamera ja eine sog. Multistecker: Ton (L+R) sowie Video! Damit kannst Du deine Digicam "füttern".


----------



## axn (7. Dezember 2004)

Guten Tag!

Die Info wird dir vielleicht nicht nützen weil ich davon ausgehe dass du eine miniDV hast, möglicherweise hilfts aber mal einem anderen.

Hi8 Kassetten lassen sich auch mit Digital8 Cameras abspielen, und so direkt auf den Rechner übertragen. D8 ist zwar kaum noch auf dem Markt, mancheiner hat aber noch eine zum Verleihen. 

mfG

axn


----------



## arka (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

habe versucht den Film von der Hi8 - Kamera auf die Digicam zu kopieren.

Leider musste ich feststellen, das meine Digicam nur einen S-Video Ausgang und AV Ausgang hat. Leider keinen Eingang.

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter...

Es besteht nur die Möglichkeit den Film über S-Video Kabel auf den Rechner zu bringen,
dies klappt aber leider nicht.... der Rechner erkennt die Hi8 Kamera nicht...

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## goela (7. Dezember 2004)

Mit welchem Programm versuchst Du denn zu capturen?


----------



## arka (7. Dezember 2004)

Mit Ulead Video Studio 7


----------



## goela (7. Dezember 2004)

Wie anfangs ja schon mal erwähnt, solltest Du herausfinden, ob Deine Grafikkarte überhaupt einen Video-Eingang hat. Danach musst Du sicherstellen, dass alle erforderlichen Treiber installiert sind.
Weiterhin muss Dein Videoschnittprogramm in der Lage sein analoge Daten lesen zu können. Alternativ mal VirtualDub ausprobieren.


----------



## arka (7. Dezember 2004)

Okay,

laut der Beschreibung von Ulead Video Studio ist es möglich von Analogen Geräten Videos einzuspielen.

Die Grafikkarte hat einen S-Video Eingang.

So wie es aussieht fehlen mir jetzt die Treiber....

Muss mal schauen wo ich diese bekomme... 

Sind das irgend welche besondere Treiber

Und vielen Dank für Deine HILFE


----------



## goela (8. Dezember 2004)

> Sind das irgend welche besondere Treiber


Die Herstellertreiber! Vielleicht musst Du da mal in der Anleitung nachschauen. Vielleicht steht ja dort was geschrieben. Auch über das Capturing!


----------



## arka (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Vielen Dan für Deine Hilfe und die Inofs!

Ich habe mir mal meine Grafikkarte genauer angeschaut und bin
zu dem Entschluß gekommen, dass ich nur einen S-Video Ausgang und keinen 
Eingang an meiner Grafikkarte habe.

Kann das denn sein?

Bin mir nicht sicher....

Gruß
arka


----------



## kasper (14. Dezember 2004)

Steht im Handbuch von der Grafikkarte oder auch im Internet auf der Herstellerseite.


----------



## bytegrabber (23. Januar 2005)

hallo zusammen,
besteht noch interesse am thema? könnte  hilfe anbieten. habe nämlich das gleiche problem....... ist nun eigentlich keines mehr...
habe einen dvd-recorder; daran schließe ich meine hi8 an, brenne die filme auf dvd und bearbeite sie dann am pc. ist zwar nichtdie eleganteste lösung, aber sie hilft. hat ausserdem den vorteil, dass ich denfilm als digitale sicherheitskopie habe. die hi8 kassetten kann ich dann in aller ruhe löschen.
benutze die kamera übrigens immer noch. leistet eben gute arbeit. warum soll ich sie dann austauschen
wie gesagt, falls noch interesse besteht finden wir bestimmt eine lösung.


----------

